

Data Mining and Statistics: What's the Connection? (1998) [pdf] - nicolewhite
http://statweb.stanford.edu/~jhf/ftp/dm-stat.pdf

======
nicolewhite
A professor shared this with me during my graduate studies in statistics. It
doesn't seem as if the field of statistics has adapted, as there's an
increasing interest in machine learning programs over statistics programs
(just from what I've observed).

More and more companies want or require candidates to have data mining /
machine learning skills in addition to classic statistics skills.

------
carelesslisper
Is it just me or the link is off?

